# Memorial Stone for My Bridge Boys



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I ordered this memorial stone for my Bridge Boys. It was offered through the pet orphanage attached to the boys veterinary clinic. It was ordered about a week after Barkley passed on 4/30/10. It got installed just 3 weeks ago. I was not a happy camper about that but it's installed and placed in direct view of the clinic's bird cage. Both boys enjoyed the birds and for them it's the perfect spot. 

Here is my tribute to my Beau and Barkley. We Miss You and Love You Forever!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Anne, that's so precious. I have tears in my eyes thinking of your curly boys. Hugs my friend.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It's beautiful. What a great idea.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

That's great. I really like the tribute.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful memorial for your boys. I bet they are taking turns watching over you ( so you will never be alone). And watching the birds. 

it certainly does them proud. 

Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anne*

Anne

What an appropriate and beautiful tribute to Beau and Barkley.
Just a wonderful idea!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is simply beautiful


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful tribute. I'm sure your boys would love it


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll bet that it feels wonderful for you to finally have it installed! Such a wonderful tribute to your boys! Just love "Our Curly Boys always in our hearts"!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I'll bet that got lots of tail wags at the bridge!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The one benefit of them waiting to install it is that I can look at it now and not cry. I get a smile because I know the clinic bird is watching over my boys stone.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is just so touching Ann! What a beautiful tribute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a beautiful tribute to your boys.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute for your boys


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Its a beautiful tribute to your boys.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

A very beautful tribute. I love the idea. Thanks for sharing the photo so we can have look.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love it. I think it's especially touching knowing that it's right where your boys enjoyed being, watching the birds. Was this intentional or a happy accident?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Anne that is just so lovely


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's a beautiful tribute to your boys, love it, it's so very special.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I love it. I think it's especially touching knowing that it's right where your boys enjoyed being, watching the birds. Was this intentional or a happy accident?


When I ordered it I asked if they could place it next to Barkley's bird.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This photo was taken of Barkley saying Hi to the bird on the day we received the positive diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma, a few days after his surgery. He is smiling in this photo. The cage and tile are in a different spot now but the tile is basically in the same position.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What a beautiful memorial stone. And the picture of Barkley looking at the bird is priceless.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> What a beautiful memorial stone. And the picture of Barkley looking at the bird is priceless.


That is one of my favorite photos of him and we took it on one of the most traumatic days of our lives knowing he was diagnosed with that terrible disease. It's one of those ironies, but now when I look at the photo all I see are his smiling mouth and upturned eyes and the pure joy at looking at his friend the bird.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> That is one of my favorite photos of him and we took it on one of the most traumatic days of our lives knowing he was diagnosed with that terrible disease. It's one of those ironies, but now when I look at the photo all I see are his smiling mouth and upturned eyes and the pure joy at looking at his friend the bird.


Such a perfect picture..... all about living and enjoying the moment. Your sweet curly boy puts a smile on my face.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I missed this picture. Barkley looks so happy saying hi to the birds! That was such an amazing idea to get a memorial for your kids at the vet. I'll bet they were smiling when it was installed!


----------

